
Qatar Airways cabin crew to wear hazmat suits - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/qatar-airways-full-body-cover-protection/index.html
======
4cao
It really seems like an overreaction. Eye, nose, and mouth protection is
enough. Hazmat suits and plastic gloves are awful to wear for extended periods
of time. And are they going to wear diapers too?

Also, according to the photos, the masks they got are only the generic
surgical ones. Would be much more beneficial to give them FFP2/N95+
respirators instead of the hazmat suits.

------
Kaibeezy
_... along with safety goggles, gloves and a mask during flights ..._

